# Utiliser internet sur mon mac via mon téléphone portable



## spaceapple (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, à tous et à toutes, 



Je souhaite savoir comment utiliser l'internet de mon téléphone sur mon ordinateur ; 


Je m'explique :

J'ai un LG KU990 ( aussi appellé LG viewty ).

Et j'ai un forfait SFR illimitics (internet, 3G+, SMS, MMS illimités)




Et j'ai 2 ordinateurs portables

1 Macbook
1 Pc HP



Comment faire quand je suis en déplacement pour avoir internet ?





Merci de vos réponses !




Cordialement.


----------



## Dramis (1 Décembre 2007)

Prends la clé internet 3G sfr, ça va te couter moins cher...  Avec l'illimytics tu peux le faire, mais c'est facturer hors forfait à 1/meg.  Vérifie les conditions de ventes...


----------



## spaceapple (1 Décembre 2007)

C'est à dire ?


Normalement j'ai internet illimité non ?


----------



## macaddicted (2 Décembre 2007)

spaceapple a dit:


> C'est à dire ?
> 
> 
> Normalement j'ai internet illimité non ?



sur ton mobile  
ce n'est pas un forfait data


----------



## spaceapple (2 Décembre 2007)

Ah oui ... effectivement  




Et bien évidement aucun moyen de faire une manip de façon à faire internet sur l'ordi comme si c'était sur le téléphone ...







Cordialement.


----------



## Php21 (3 Décembre 2007)

Cela m'etonnerai fortement !!!

Encore que .......


----------

